# So big!!!



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I can't believe how big everyone has grown, not great pics, but first is of our yearling sire, Shadow, and next his two keeper doelings 5 and 6 months old. How time flys when you see your "babies" coming along.....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are gorgeous


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks - they are really sweet girls. So very different personalities. They make me smile


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Very pretty.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

So pretty, what are their names? Gotta love the spotty ones!


----------

